# How Many Women...?



## mish (Jun 20, 2005)

Q: How many women with PMS does it take to change a light bulb?​
*A: One. Only ONE!! And do you know why? Because no one else in this house knows how to change a #(&#@($*& light bulb! They don't even know the bulb is burned out! They would sit in the dark for 3 DAYS before they figured it out!!!!*

*And once they figured it out they wouldn't be able to find the light bulbs even though they've been in the same kitchen cabinet for the past 7 years! But if they did by some miracle actually find them, two days later the chair they dragged to stand on to change the darn light bulb would still be in the same spot!! And underneath it would be the package the stupid #@*&#(*& light bulbs came in!*

*WHY? Because no one ever takes out the trash! It's a wonder that we haven't all suffocated from the piles of trash that are 12 feet deep throughout the entire house! It would take an Army to clean this @(*&#$(*# house!*


*I'm sorry...what did you ask me?*


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2005)

YES!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2005)

Right on the money   

kadesma


----------



## mish (Jun 20, 2005)

& don't even get me started on refilling the tp roll & replacing the butter in the butter dish, when there's only a pat left.  Did I mention putting down the seat?!  We love you guys, we really do.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 20, 2005)

Mish, you forgot putting dirty dishes in the sink!


----------



## mish (Jun 20, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Mish, you forgot putting dirty dishes in the sink!


 
crewsk, afraid to ask - where are those dirty dishes??? Hope they're not under the bed with Jimmy Hoffa.  





​


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2005)

Mish, and leaving dirty cloths on the floor, right in front of a pull out cloths hamper 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Leaving empty shampoo bottles in the shower, when the trash can is within feet of it!!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 20, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> crewsk, afraid to ask - where are those dirty dishes??? Hope they're not under the bed with Jimmy Hoffa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right now most of the dishes are packed in boxes. But hubby has a bad habit of leaving them on the floor next to his recliner & I have even found a plate or 2 under the bed.


----------



## middie (Jun 20, 2005)

roflmao omg this is tooooooo funny mish !!!!!
i *LOVE *it !!!!!!!


----------

